# Adcom 4702/4402 V2 ..?



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

:bulb: 
Just kicking around an idea.. My 2 favorite models Nelson Pass designed for Adcom the 2 piece 4702 & 4404 ,and one I wish he did, but did not, but should have, a class a/b 1000w+ mono block with Pure SQ in mind. With enough pressure from the community what would be the chances of Nelson designing a V2 version of the fabled and illusive and in high demand 4702 & 4404, this time with a much thicker multi layered heavy copper pcb with gold traces for that old school high quality look, a very robust design that wouldnt fail when some knuckle head drops it to 1 ohms and burns up the traces to the torids..
I have the 4702,billet end plates and fan grills from Bill..And I love it even tho the mods are not done yet..Some of you members know the procedures and those mods to these amps inside and out, ((( please spill all beans, spread knowledge))).. I have the schems to it..This thread could be The DIY how to, everything about Adcom amps. What info is avail is so spread out its a pain in the ass to find..

AudioWave/Tru are doing customs and those cost about what a used car does for a 2 channel...Gordon is the man, but Pass takes second seat to anyone. The Pass legacy going down as one of the end all be all in high end Amplifier design guru's throughout the world.. One more go around would be kick ass...just sayin...


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

After finally spending a fair amount of time listening to one of my 4702's, I would put it up against any amp that does not rely on tubes. The 4702 is that good! No joke.

I have a Hafler DH220, Hafler DH500, Proton D1200, and a Phase Linear 400. I would put the 4702 above all of them from a purely sonic standpoint. It can not match the output of any of them (especially the D1200). But, it sounds better than all of them.

The reality is though: it is too damn big. Very un-practical. In an automobile, taking the environment in to consideration, with newer amps being as small as they are, and sounding as good as they do, the 4702 would never sell in these times. And, the 4404 is HUGE for a 40x4 amp. I know the actual power is higher than 40 watts per channel. But, it is not that much higher to justify the surfboard status.

It sucks. But, that is the reality. There are those of us that still covet these old beauties. But, the younger car-audio generations would never buy in.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use my 4404 at home as a 2 ch. Too big for the car. I use SS Picasso's there. The 2nd best sounding mobile amp next to Adcom imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

